# Scholarly journal articles about the benefits of co-sleeping (or the effects of CIO)?



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Can anybody help me find some of these? I think I remember seeing some journal articles referenced in a few pieces by Dr. Sears a couple years ago, but I neglected to write them down at the time and now I'm having trouble figuring out where I saw them in the first place. I went to the library to thumb through some of the most popular books on co-sleeping and had trouble finding _anything_ with sources cited.

I've looked at the resources pinned at the top of this forum, but most of them appear to be informal articles and some do not have references/citations at all. What I want to read is the original research on which recommended nighttime AP/co-sleeping practices are based.

I know I can just go to the local university and search for some key terms in the journal databases, but I'm hoping to locate the same articles used by AP experts as the basis for this parenting philosophy, not just any ol' articles about the subject.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## Katie063008 (Aug 18, 2008)

I found this. I believe some of the articles listed were published in Journals.

http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/articles.html


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you!

I did find a note on Dr. Sears' site pointing parents in search of such references to http://www.attachmentparenting.org. I've found a few citations there, but they are sprinkled throughout. I was hoping for a more comprehensive list of research, but this is a good starting point.

The Dr. Sears site also says that the _The Attachment Parenting Book_ references a lot of research. This book is forever checked out of the local library. Can anybody with a copy of this book let me know how this is presented? I mean, is there a real bibliography/citations, or just general comments like "one study found that 20 out of 30 infants did abc when exposed to xyz" without saying which study they're talking about?


----------

